# Predator turret on Leman Russ?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I need some help on size comparisons between the turrets of a predator and a Leman Russ. I want to convert an Exterminator for my wolves in keeping with the older codex, and I think a predator TL las cannon converted to autocannons would look better than the standard russ turret.

So, if someone could tell me if a pred turret would fit onto a russ, and maybe give me a comparison photo of the two side by side, there would be a chunk of rep in it for them. Thanks.k:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

So is this an actual Leman Russ used in apok with wolves, or are you using the Leman Russ hull to represent a Predator?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Creon said:


> So is this an actual Leman Russ used in apok with wolves, or are you using the Leman Russ hull to represent a Predator?


I want a Russ Exterminator just as the two previous codecies allowed wolves to have. For Apocalypse games mostly, but considering the guys I play with are more into the fluff than the competition, they might let me use it in a normal game.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

just get a baneblade instead


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> just get a baneblade instead


Oh don't worry, I've placed an order with Santa Claus already. :grin: 

So does _anybody _have a comparison photo?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

pretty much every vehicle has a "standard weapon mount size" so the turret should pop quite nicely on the russ.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> pretty much every vehicle has a "standard weapon mount size" so the turret should pop quite nicely on the russ.


Nope, not even remotely similar, both turrets are about the same width and with ammo bins they are about the same length and height, the predator mount and the leman russ mount are completely dfferent , if you add a pred turret to a russ you would most likely need to glue it in place as turning tabs and hole on the hull are not compatible with marine tanks or armour.
Like wise the weapons from either turret would be a very bad match if you decided to go down that route instead, the pred weapons are much wider than the leman systems.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

did they not bother making the new russ kits universal mounts? sucks to be a guard player.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

If you are going to do it, i'd recomend leaving the roof and mounting ring of the tank off. Use plasticard to add a cap to the bottom of the pred turret as iirc the pred turret ring is smaller then the leman russ. It'll still rattle around slightly but will be able to turn without falling off. 

That said i've only ever tried this with older models. Older plastic leman russes and a metal pred turret so wether the size of the new pred has a bigger turret i'm not sure.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> did they not bother making the new russ kits universal mounts? sucks to be a guard player.


No they made the new russ kits match the old russ kits so you can swap them about which makes perfect sense, i cant see any reason to do it any other way to be honest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Use plasticard to add a cap to the bottom of the pred turret as iirc the pred turret ring is smaller then the leman russ.


That's sort of what I was thinking, and slice off the ring from the bottom of the russ turret and glue it to the plasticard. Might do the job. Thanks for the responses guys.k:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> No they made the new russ kits match the old russ kits so you can swap them about which makes perfect sense, i cant see any reason to do it any other way to be honest.


I prefer universal mounts to be honest.

nothing says DAKKA quite like a thunderfire mounted on a battlewagon


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> I prefer universal mounts to be honest.
> 
> nothing says DAKKA quite like a thunderfire mounted on a battlewagon


Yes i agree it would be more ideal to have universal mounts, but the russ was designed before the rhino and land raider so wasnt part of that standardisation.
Personally i would have preferred to have had the russ completely reworked so it didnt look retarded, the new turrets are an improvement but the tank is still awful.


----------

